# Entrada digital por rs232



## zeroking (Feb 8, 2008)

hola a todos,
vereis quiero hacer un montag, y es el siguiente, quiero ponerle una entrada digital a través del rs232 al pc, en si la idea es un simple pulsador al puerto serie, y q una aplicación detecte si se ha pulsado o no el boton... como puedo hacer el circuito? y el software? gracias a todo el mundo por adelantado.

un saludo!


----------



## El nombre (Feb 9, 2008)

En delphi es sencillo .
Solo tienes que, usando un comun, poner un interruptor y un pulsador. usa IO.dll. Si te interesa lo busco y te lo paso.


----------



## zeroking (Feb 9, 2008)

hola, y gracias por tu rapida respuesta, pero no entiendo muy bien q has querido decir en lo referente al montaje del "circuito"... porq he de poner un interruptor y un pulsador? usando un comun? solo me interesa ponerle un pulsador.

un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## El nombre (Feb 9, 2008)

Puedes poner lo que te de la gana. El ejemplo te detecta unos interruptores colocados en las entradas. Para colococar uno te vale con 2 hilos. Con mas, hay uno que es comun a todos. no recuerdo si va por nivel bajo o alto.


----------



## zeroking (Feb 10, 2008)

entonces q hago? soldar por ejemplo al pin Rx y a GND el pulsador? gracias d enuevo por tu tiempo


----------



## zeroking (Feb 13, 2008)

nadie puede aclararmelo un poco mejor? :-S


----------



## AleixForo (Feb 13, 2008)

Yo lo que haria es a traves de un microcontrolador esperar a que el pulsador sea pulsado. Luego al detectar la puslación enviar una trama por la USART del micro hacia el MAX232 y de alli hasta el puerto RS232 del PC. 
Entonces en el PC tienes que hacer un programa que te detecte la trama y ejecute la accion qeu quieras. Puedes usar varios programas como el Visual C++, Labview, Labwindows etc...


----------



## zeroking (Feb 13, 2008)

ya... pero la cosa es q me interesaba usar la mínima lógica posible... y si podía ser con un interruptor a secas pues me salía mucho mejor la verdad... o con algo muy básico pues es para salir de un "apuro"... alguna otra alternativa?


----------



## El nombre (Feb 14, 2008)

Voy a localizarte un programita que simula una alarma con cuatro entradas que son simples interruptores.


----------



## zeroking (Feb 14, 2008)

de acuerdo, muchas gracias, lo espero impaciente, te agradeceria tb me pasases el esquema electrico.

saludos!


----------



## El nombre (Feb 17, 2008)

Perdona la tardanza. No encontraba alguno de los archivos.

una vez descomprimido copia la carpeta io.dll en el directorio de system32. 
en el TXT te explica esto mismo:

"Para la comunicación con los puertos copia el archivo io.dll 
en la carpeta SYSTEM32 que está dentro de la carpeta windows.

En el puerto_Serie.JPG tienes la forma de conectar los 
pulsadores o interruptores al puerto serie. Se puede hacer
directamente sin problemas. 
Sustituyes el transistor del optoacolplador por un interuptor
y a funcionar. Eso si, asegurate de que no hay tensión.

Esto simula el estado de cuatro entradas. Si están abiertas
la entrada se encuentra en rojo.Al cerrar cambia de estado.
Si estan todas las entradas cerradas cesan los tonos de alarma.
Se pueden desactivar.

Bactering"

Si tienes alguna duda ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Menos lógica no se puede usar.


----------



## zeroking (Feb 17, 2008)

muchas gracias, en cuanto tenga algo d tiempo de le exo un vistacillo, gracias de verdad ;-)


----------

